# ENP September 28



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Switched things up yesterday and fished the ENP out of Flamingo. I was solo, and wanted to spend some time exploring and also fishing the bights, which I had heard were on fire. An early morning high tide followed by a low, slow falling tide portended good fishing.

I launched at about 0600 and headed over towards Palm Key. While waiting on the sun, I fished the mangrove shorelines that were pretty much flooded by then (though the tide was still incoming). I found the first snook at about 0700--she ate a Slayer Sinister Swim Tail XL in Cockroach--that has to be my favorite color. 3 or 4 more snook followed along with a missed opportunity---had a large tarpon and make a swipe at the top water lure I was throwing after sunrise. I poled the Palm Key flat for a while but the water was murky from mullet muds and there really wasn't enough sunlight to see real well. And, there were sharks everywhere. 

Made the short run out into Tin Can and on to Jimmy's Lake as I planned to use the NE wind to push me across Snake Bight back towards Flamingo. By this time, the tide was falling pretty good. The most interesting thing I found was a lot of big rays, and almost every one had at least one red on it. I caught 4 or 5 reds by searching for the ray muds and then sight fishing them. A couple times I cast too close to the ray which caused it to blow up and scare the red away--one came out of the water across the back of the ray! Had a few snook up on the bight as well--none really big. Again, there were more sharks up on Snake Bight than I ever recall seeing. 

At the bottom of the tide, I ran to the East as I wanted to see how the grass and water looked. There is one key that I fished that frustrates the heck out of me--there are almost always very large snook on this little island, most often nestled well under the mangroves. I can make a pretty good skip cast with a soft plastic rigged on a keel weighted, weedless hook, but it never fails. I shoot one in there and two big snook exist just to the right or left of my cast! Drives me crazy! Santini Bight looked beautiful, but did not find the fish. 

Overall, a good, fun, productive, long day! Always thankful for another day on the water.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good day! Bite is picking up in North Florida, too. At least that's what buddies have told me. 

Waiting on some final rigging parts for the new engine to be installed. Looking forward to the autumn and winter seasons in the Panhandle.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Great report. In my local spots, if I am not seeing rays, I usually don't see many reds.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Every time I've tried to get close to Palm Key from Tin Can the cut between it and Murray, it's too shallow. Maybe I'm taking the wrong path. 

What kind and how big were those sharks? The reason I ask is it's hard to imagine the big bulls around there getting that shallow when my trolling motor doesn't have enough water. I've been planning to hit that spot on my SUP


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Most of the sharks on the flats there are lemons. We saw a few blacktips last trip, but mostly lemons.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Love it there!! So much awesome stuff to see!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Half Shell said:


> Every time I've tried to get close to Palm Key from Tin Can the cut between it and Murray, it's too shallow. Maybe I'm taking the wrong path.
> 
> What kind and how big were those sharks? The reason I ask is it's hard to imagine the big bulls around there getting that shallow when my trolling motor doesn't have enough water. I've been planning to hit that spot on my SUP


There is a channel (Palm Key Channel) that runs from Tin Can to the NE side of Palm Key. Some of the sharks were huge--8' plus. I tried to post a video but was not able. Not sure what kind they were.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Zika said:


> Good day! Bite is picking up in North Florida, too. At least that's what buddies have told me.
> 
> Waiting on some final rigging parts for the new engine to be installed. Looking forward to the autumn and winter seasons in the Panhandle.


I caught near a dozen reds on the Choctawhatchee yesterday. Nothing huge, but a fun morning fishing none the less.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

Great day! Your report is making me psyched for my trip to Flamingo in April.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

DB, by any chance did you have your master battery switch turned on? Or any electronics for that matter? This is going to sound crazy, but if I leave my electronics/battery switch on it seems like there’s more sharks around my skiff. Especially lemons, and specifically on snake bight and it’s surroundings. This is totally anecdotal, but I’ve done it both ways and it’s a trend I notice.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

manny2376 said:


> DB, by any chance did you have your master battery switch turned on? Or any electronics for that matter? This is going to sound crazy, but if I leave my electronics/battery switch on it seems like there’s more sharks around my skiff. Especially lemons, and specifically on snake bight and it’s surroundings. This is totally anecdotal, but I’ve done it both ways and it’s a trend I notice.


That's interesting--yes, I left the battery switch on and the Simrad was on. Wonder what the scientists would say? There were so many yesterday and I'm not sure what's bringing them in. I figure it's probably forage (ton of mullet around too).


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Switched things up yesterday and fished the ENP out of Flamingo. I was solo, and wanted to spend some time exploring and also fishing the bights, which I had heard were on fire. An early morning high tide followed by a low, slow falling tide portended good fishing.
> 
> I launched at about 0600 and headed over towards Palm Key. While waiting on the sun, I fished the mangrove shorelines that were pretty much flooded by then (though the tide was still incoming). I found the first snook at about 0700--she ate a Slayer Sinister Swim Tail XL in Cockroach--that has to be my favorite color. 3 or 4 more snook followed along with a missed opportunity---had a large tarpon and make a swipe at the top water lure I was throwing after sunrise. I poled the Palm Key flat for a while but the water was murky from mullet muds and there really wasn't enough sunlight to see real well. And, there were sharks everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> That's interesting--yes, I left the battery switch on and the Simrad was on. Wonder what the scientists would say? There were so many yesterday and I'm not sure what's bringing them in. I figure it's probably forage (ton of mullet around too).





DBStoots said:


> Switched things up yesterday and fished the ENP out of Flamingo. I was solo, and wanted to spend some time exploring and also fishing the bights, which I had heard were on fire. An early morning high tide followed by a low, slow falling tide portended good fishing.
> 
> I launched at about 0600 and headed over towards Palm Key. While waiting on the sun, I fished the mangrove shorelines that were pretty much flooded by then (though the tide was still incoming). I found the first snook at about 0700--she ate a Slayer Sinister Swim Tail XL in Cockroach--that has to be my favorite color. 3 or 4 more snook followed along with a missed opportunity---had a large tarpon and make a swipe at the top water lure I was throwing after sunrise. I poled the Palm Key flat for a while but the water was murky from mullet muds and there really wasn't enough sunlight to see real well. And, there were sharks everywhere.
> 
> ...


Great day, Just got back from a couple of days there. First time experience with a sawfish.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Great report!

I'm dying to get back here. Until my skiff is finished I'll have to try it with a kayak. Kind of makes it tough when you can't cover much ground but it will have to do. Might just camp a few days for extra fun!


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> At the bottom of the tide, I ran to the East as I wanted to see how the grass and water looked.


Love it, Man! How does the grass look?


----------



## gunandrally (Mar 1, 2021)

Love the red.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ashep.tn said:


> Love it, Man! How does the grass look?


Grass is growing in some places. Santinni Bight actually had quite a bit of grass and the water was gin clear.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

DBStoots said:


> That's interesting--yes, I left the battery switch on and the Simrad was on. Wonder what the scientists would say? There were so many yesterday and I'm not sure what's bringing them in. I figure it's probably forage (ton of mullet around too).


Sounds like a solid day!

Might be something to the shark electronics thing…from the web:


Why are sharks attracted to an electrical current?

Some believe that because sharks can sense electromagnetic fields through jelly-filled pores on their snouts called ampullae of Lorenzini, perhaps they are attracted by this electrical current and confusing it for food. Alternatively, shark expert Dr. Chris Lowe from California State University suggested they may just be curious about them.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

jboriol said:


> Sounds like a solid day!
> 
> Might be something to the shark electronics thing…from the web:
> 
> ...


I fished Flamingo, Cape Sable, up to Sable Creek on Friday. I've never seen so many sharks. We caught a 4ft blacktip on a mirrodine 27 MR. I had to grab him by the tail and bring him aboard because lures are getting expensive. We let him go after that.

There was a 6ft lemon and a bull circling the boat for about 2 hours in about 3-4 of water. Then a salty croc paid us a visit.

Not a single red, snook or trout but we caught two huge spanish macs up a river where I never would have thought they would be. We did jump several tarpon on lures and a ladyfish.

The sonar was on the whole time but I'm betting they've learned that fisherman equals an easy meal.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Along the Gulf coast of the Everglades… when that first shark shows up and begins hanging around - or worse yet, gets hooked by you…. It’s time to leave and set up somewhere else.

Had to learn that the hard way. Once that first shark bites - nothing else will beat other sharks from joining in the party…


----------

